# Melamine lacquer



## edmund (15 Feb 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I was wondering if I could someone could give me some more information on melamine lacquer. I am thinking of the pre-mixed rather than the 2 pack acid catalyzed. In particular:
1. I presume the resin is melamine-formaldehyde? Is this safe once applied, i.e. does the formaldehyde gas off?
2. What's its longevity as a finish like, does it perish over time?
3. What's its durability like compared with PU varnish for instance?
4. How do people rate it as a finish? It seems to be mostly used as a finish for turnings. What's it like as finish for non-turned items? Is it natural looking or does it look plasticy??

Any other info gratefully received. Thanks, E


----------



## Philly (15 Feb 2006)

Ed
I'd used Chestnuts Melamine lacquer a few times over the last two years. Its a cracking finish, as long as you like a lacquer finish.
Smell went after about three days, it has held up really well on my projects (table tops).
I'm sure Terry will be around soon to give you the chemistry stuff :wink: 
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Alf (15 Feb 2006)

Philly":21jma2c7 said:


> Its a cracking finish


Metephorically speaking I assume... :wink: :lol:


----------



## Philly (15 Feb 2006)

Ha! Yeah, I meant it is a very good lacquer-not that it is prone to cracking :roll: :lol: 
Philly


----------



## Terry Smart (16 Feb 2006)

A quick answer before I dash off to Alexandra Palace (with thanks to Philly for the endorsement!)

The following applies to our lacquer, others will be similar:

1. I'm not sure what you mean by safe; probably the best I can offer here is that our Melamine Lacquer conforms to EN-71 and is safe for toys.

2. 'Over time' is a bit open ended... I've known cases of people using the lacquer when we started (15 years ago) and the finish is still doing fine. Properly applied and not subject to abrasion etc, the lacquer will last many years.

3. The lacquer compares well to a PU Varnish for durability with the added advantages of quicker drying and not requiring such a thick coating. The lacquer is harder/tougher than a PU.

4. The finish is popular for turnings but is quite happy to be used in other applications and we have many customers who use it on furniture and other items. Being a fairly thin film coating it does not normally have a plasticky look, but perhaps others would like to comment on this.

See some of you at the show!


----------



## dave_seer (21 Mar 2014)

Yacht builder Camper & Nicholsons' finish of choice for the interiors of their production boats used to use spray applied melamine lacquer - No more varnish !! YAY !

DS


----------



## RogerP (21 Mar 2014)

I've used the Chestnut product many times. Fast drying (very) and I usually put a coat of Microcrystalline wax over it with a very fine non-woven hand pad which dulls the "glitter" effect whilst still leaving a nice gloss, hard-wearing, finish.


----------

